# /
/   :    ,       .

----------


## lopa

/ ?  :Wow:

----------


## Larik

...      .

----------


## Larik

*lopa*,  (((

----------


## olga-g78

:        .   .,         .                    ,              .            :                .          600.  550 ..??????????? :Dezl:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

??? - ???

----------

> ??? - ???


  ,           .,        ,    .

----------


## lopa

*Larik,*  -   ,  , ,         /   .    ,         .  :Embarrassment:

----------

()   ,          ?

----------

,    .   (    -),   (     .)     .         .

----------

,     ?    ,   "    (     ),    -     ...     ".    ,     :Smilie:  ,     / ( 51-75,4).     :Redface:

----------

75    
  " "   ,     ->

----------

75.4 -  
75 -   
???   , ,

----------

75,4   ?

----------

51  66.03...          ... ,          ... .. ...    ...    ???

----------

50 66
51 50

----------

51  66.03...???  -  -    ...   ,     ...    50???    ,     ,     -  ,   ....... :Frown:       ...

----------

,    ?

----------

...

----------

...

----------

...  .........  :Frown:     ...

----------

?     ""

----------

,        ?
   ?

----------

> /   :    ,       .


  ?)

  -     - 
      -    ,      
  50%    , , ,     


 ,       
       ,

----------

> 75,4   ?


,     ,    ,  
!

----------

> 50 66
> 51 50


   ...
   ? 
 ,   ""    (  )        "",        .
    .        .
     ?

50 66
51 50

----------

> ,        ?
>    ?


  ,      /...
 -

----------

> ...
>    ? 
>  ,   ""    (  )        "",        .
>     .        .
>      ?
> 
> 50 66
> 51 50


    ?

50 66     ( )
51 50    / (  ,   )

----------

> ?


    ,  
!

----------

> ,    .   (    -),   (     .)     .         .


      ,   , , . .  ,       .  ?

----------


## legolo

.
      5058.3 (1   )?
    ""    ?
        ,          (   )?

----------


## .

66  67 .  58  .

----------


## Elenge

> ,   , , . .  ,       .  ?


,          -    .

----------

" ".          ?

----------

,     :

       . 
     . 
      ,    ,         ,         .

           91 ,                 ,       .
  ???

----------


## .

> .


   ,  .     



> 91 ,                 ,       .


     ?

----------


## Asekeevo

!     ,      .     .    :        ,    , ,   .  ,   ..    ,  ,          .   .       (   ),       .     ,   ,    .

----------

> ,  .     
>      ?


  ,  .
    " "     , ()    ,?

----------


## .

.      .   ,  ? ?

----------


## Asekeevo

. ,     ?

----------

"    "  .


          ?

----------


## .

*Asekeevo*,    .        
**,   .

----------


## Asekeevo

. ,   .       (    )         ,       ?  35%  13%?    ,     ,  ,        .  :Frown: .

----------

.       ...,    ,     ...
       ,       - ..  ,         !!!!
 ,      ...      ,        ,   ,    -  , ,    ,   -    !!!    ,    ...
         ,      .......   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

[QUOTE=;52135933]"    "  .


    ,  ???     ???        ,      ???   .... :Hmm:

----------


## Asekeevo

> .       ...,    ,     ..


   ..  ,  , , ,        :Frown: ,  ,   -   ,       :Frown: )

----------


## bjanko

,  .    ,   !!       .     , ,  .

----------


## liren

,     /     /????
 (6%),   -    ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*liren*,      -   ,   , , ...

----------


## liren

...
   ...   , 
..  66. 
,            (  .  )....
      ,     -         %- ?   :Embarrassment: 

   ...   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------


## liren

!!!  :Redface:

----------

?    ,         ,           .   7???

   (  - "   "),       ,       ..................

   .... ?

----------


## .

> ,


    ,    /.    .
   ,         


> .


  :Embarrassment:

----------

...  15...    ....
 ,    ,  (  5 ),  ,  ...

----------


## .



----------

> 


 !!!!    .

----------

. !!! "  "
 ?????

     ...,      ...,      ...

   !!!
    ...   ???

         /....,   ...
.  (  , )      ,      ,      ....
  ,   ,    .    !!!!!!
-         ....
     .....
   ???

   ???             /???
  !!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## .

**,       .       /.
       .  ,       . 
 .
: ,      .   ,

----------


## _

,            , ,      .....

----------


## Juliett

:
1.                 ?
2.      ,      2- ?    ?

----------


## .

. 
     .     (     ),      .
       .
50 86 -  , 
51 50 -   -  (  )
    :
86 83.3( )
       83,3.
     .  ...

----------


## .

. :yes: 
  !

----------


## .

.    :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

*.*,    FAQ.
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=201428
           .

----------


## .

jul-2000, 
 :Smilie:

----------

